# Leaving Spain Advice



## Kit24 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi all,
I found this forum very helpful a few years ago when moving to Spain, I’m hoping it can help now on my return to the UK. 
Sadly I had to leave Spain for medical reasons after a few years there and I’m still trying to get my affairs in order.
Background: I arrived in Spain in 2014 and left in 2017 (I now have no intention to return to Spain). 

I paid for a lawyer to submit my Modelo 030 for the tax office, which I’m assuming was accepted as I have heard nothing since. So I am now non-resident as far as tax goes. (I own no property or have any other ties to Spain). 
However, I haven’t unregistered myself for other things like Social Security or residency with the extranjería.
I still have a green residency card dated 2015.
Is there any benefit in me paying for a lawyer to submit paperwork to have me unregistered as a resident in Spain, or am I as well just letting the residency status etc. expire by itself (which I, perhaps naively, assume it will)?
Any advice would be much appreciated. With power of hindsight I would have organised all this before I left but at the time it was low on my list of priorities.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As long as you can prove you are resident somewhere else and are registered for tax there you dont need to do anymore than the modelo 30. You dont need to tell SS or extranjería. You should have submitted a tax declaration for 2017 if you were there for more than 183 days. The tax is the only thing they may contact you about but TBH if you dont have a property in Spain I doubt they could find you in uk


----------



## Kit24 (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks very much. And apologies for bumping this thread.
The lawyer I used stated that by giving only a UK address on the Modelo 030 any future correspondence would be sent to that address in the UK - which is contrary to everything else I’ve heard. Can anyone confirm if this is the case or not?


----------

